# Affordable Website Design



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys. I have over 12 years of webdesign experience and I am looking for some work.

I can do anything from a 5-page informational HTML site, to a full database-driven e-commerce site. Prices vary according to where you fall on the difficulty and time-spent scale. The websites most people get will run between $500-$1000, but I need to know what you want before I can give you an exact price. Let me know you found me from PFF for a 10% discount.

I can also offer services to maintain, upgrade, and host your Pixelart-designed website on our servers, but you are welcome to do it on your own if you want. I don't offer hosting for websites that I haven't created or updated.

You can go to my website for an estimate or you can shoot me a PM and I can work with you directly. Thanks.

www.pixelartdesigns.com


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I need help. PM sent.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm still looking for some work if anyone needs a website. I don't have any paid projects going on at the moment, so I'd be able to start on your site immediately.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Is a forum expensive to start and maintain?


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

It just depends on what you want to do and how big you get. 

If you're just asking about the design side of things (my cost), setting up a forum and maintaining it would be quite inexpensive. 

If you're asking about your monthly costs (for hosting, bandwidth, etc.), well...

If you stay small and don't have much traffic, you can get by with way less. You can opt for free forum software instead of paying a yearly fee for vBulletin and get by on a cheaper hosting plan.

Once you get to PFF size (20k+ members), you're looking at hundreds per month easy in hosting alone. The bigger you get, the more resources you use, which will require upgrading to better hardware, so the answer scales somewhere in between.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Do forums make a profit in some way? I couldn't imagine spending that kind if money for no return?


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

They can if you have enough members and hits, but it takes time and work to make it happen.

If you want to run a small local forum, your costs won't be anywhere near that much. It was just an example of how high it can go on the upper end.

If you're wanting to start a forum with the intention of becoming profitable, it's going to be a long, slow, and expensive road to take, but it is certainly possible and feasible if you have the resources.


----------

